# 2008 Coastweeks Celebration September 12-21



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohio's 2008 Coastweeks observance will again focus on the preservation and protection of Lake Erie and its watershed through a variety of cleanup events along the shoreline and throughout its watershed. 4/28/08

More...


----------

